# Newbie.....please be gentle



## 66shark (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello people,my name is Paul and i am a project manager from Dartford. Am seeking your help please........i have a budget of about £40k at the moment to buy a gtr but this will only get me into an import........am i asking for trouble?????????????? there is a black gtr at keighley motors but have done a search on them and am not impressed........should i save up another 5k and get a uk jobbie.....many thanks in advance:bowdown1:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome along.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome along... depends what your after.. you could probs pick up a very nice r34 gtr and have change left of get a used 35...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

all depends on the car...

there was a lot of early JDM 35's that have spent the time in the UK so have history here, likely a safer bet. The JDM models are just as good if not better than UK ones (no door rattles etc) but you don't get a radio uk 

I would have issues with a fresh import and the dealer you mention doesn't have a good rep

talk to Litchfields to see if they know of a car or save the extra money for UK one


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

66shark said:


> Hello people,my name is Paul and i am a project manager from Dartford. Am seeking your help please........i have a budget of about £40k at the moment to buy a gtr but this will only get me into an import........am i asking for trouble?????????????? there is a black gtr at keighley motors but have done a search on them and am not impressed........should i save up another 5k and get a uk jobbie.....many thanks in advance:bowdown1:


Welcome Paul.

Obviously just my opinion but saving another 5k and getting a UK car is the way to go.

Many reasons really..

- You'll have a manufacturer's warranty
- You'll have a full service history with data available from the HPC
- Likely only be one owner
- All buttons in english
- Auto headlights, auto wipers, UK tuned suspension
- Some average mileage cars should be easy to find

For me there's a lot of extra happiness for the extra 5k.

Spend that little extra and enjoy one of the finest cars on the road today.


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

If you already have the 40 another 5 gives you a whole lot more peace of mind. Remember to drive is to want.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

x.laura.x said:


> Welcome along... depends what your after.. you could probs pick up a very nice r34 gtr and have change left of get a used 35...


& what planet can you buy at that price ... I wanna go :chuckle:


Anyway welcome to the forum fella, Robbie & Charles are giving very, very sound advice there too. Don't however rush into things & always take your time when concerned with Skylines or GTR's


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Anyway welcome to the forum fella, Robbie & Charles are giving very, very sound advice there too


we are trying  the only thing CC has said wrong is about the buttons they are all in english on a JDM except the sat nav that doesn't work anyway....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> & what planet can you buy at that price ... I wanna go :chuckle:
> 
> 
> Anyway welcome to the forum fella, Robbie & Charles are giving very, very sound advice there too. Don't however rush into things & always take your time when concerned with Skylines or GTR's


When you find out let me know also :clap: Dam a R34 and a R35 for under £40k


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> we are trying  the only thing CC has said wrong is about the buttons they are all in english on a JDM except the sat nav that doesn't work anyway....


Just reminded me of some more reasons...

- JDM cars will either be limited to 112mph, or have a delimiter fitted. There have been some guys who have had problems with these units going wrong.
- Speedo in km/h not MPH
- Dashboard warnings will be in Japanese, as will all associated computer messages.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Just reminded me of some more reasons...
> 
> - JDM cars will either be limited to 112mph, or have a delimiter fitted. There have been some guys who have had problems with these units going wrong.
> - Speedo in km/h not MPH
> - Dashboard warnings will be in Japanese, as will all associated computer messages.


You're wasted on this forum... you are so enthusiastic and a really helpful person, it's a shame that so many dont appreciate the beast that they drive, but only moan and moan...great advice:bowdown1:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome to our world young padaguin.

My advice is spend as much as you can to get the best lowest mileage car you can find.

Get a good one, and it could be the best car youve ever had, buy a dog and you might join the very small percentage of owners who have had expensive technical issues with engines and gear boxes usually down to abuse in my opinion.

Look out for:

Tyre Wear
Cracked Brake Discs
Clunky Gearboxes
Idiots on the forum 

Service History and warranty would be wise if youre stretching your budget. Ive had both JDM and UK cars, let me know if I can help :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> Welcome to our world young padaguin.
> 
> 
> Look out for:
> ...


All standard on UK cars......


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Look out for:
> 
> Idiots on the forum


All standard on a GTRSTAR poll thread!!:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh and look out for Christmas tree lights it could be Andys old car


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Oh and look out for Christmas tree lights it could be Andys old car


Be friendly...if you want want xmas tree lights .....buy an Audi...


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

anilj said:


> Be friendly...if you want want xmas tree lights .....buy an Audi...


LOL what are you tonight Anilj my alter ego? LOL


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

:bowdown1::bowdown1:


GTRSTAR said:


> LOL what are you tonight Anilj my alter ego? LOL


It looks that way...probably want the same bonnet....ha:bowdown1:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Just reminded me of some more reasons...
> 
> - JDM cars will either be limited to 112mph, or have a delimiter fitted. There have been some guys who have had problems with these units going wrong.
> - Speedo in km/h not MPH
> - Dashboard warnings will be in Japanese, as will all associated computer messages.


The original JDM's imports had a box to delimit the 112MPH as the ECU wasn't cracked then. Today that's a easy reflash, remove the little box, someboby on here didn't and the fans/lights all flashed!

the speedo is a easy convert but will read to 310 MPH 

so take the car to a garage that knows what they are doing!

the list od Euro car issues is longer than the second gen JDMs but basically they are all the same car made in the same factory... best bit is leagally the JDMs can have a smaller numberplate


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> Oh and look out for Christmas tree lights it could be Andys old car


Just in time for the season's festivities!

I wonder if this will take long to do....










or maybe this...


----------



## 66shark (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks for the warm welcome everyone......as i suspected im going to have to make do with turkey twizlers for this years xmas dinner and try to save a few more pennies...................

Can i be so bold as to ask,do all uk spec r35's come with sat nav as standard.............thankyou in advance for your patience:bowdown1:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

April 09 - Aug 09 Non-nav all cars.

Thereafter Nav as standard.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

No - satnav introduced from September 09 ie 59 plate but there are also a few non-navs that were unregistered so also have 59 reg no's.

The satnav cars also have full bluetooth functionality including music streaming and a higher resolution screen.

D


----------



## 66shark (Nov 14, 2010)

just an update guys......had my test drive with Jamie(good bloke) at hpc tunbridge wells,absolutely loved the car,infact he had to prise me out of it:chuckle:.Looking to purchase in feb/march as i think there will be some bargains about due to the new model coming out.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Just reminded me of some more reasons...
> 
> - JDM cars will either be limited to 112mph, or have a delimiter fitted. There have been some guys who have had problems with these units going wrong.
> - Speedo in km/h not MPH
> - Dashboard warnings will be in Japanese, as will all associated computer messages.


>> time waster

I can read & write & speak Japanese so what is the matter?

I have delimited with COBB.

you can convert any speedometer.

I want my car back in Km/h.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

enshiu said:


> >> time waster
> 
> I can read & write & speak Japanese so what is the matter?
> 
> ...


WTF is that meant to mean??

Your speedo shows **** all at the moment, so feel free to explain why I'm a time waster and why you think you can convert any speedo. 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/145660-speedometer-converter-removal-failed.html

Looks like a perfect conversion to me.

To show **** all in English _*and*_ Japanese....


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> WTF is that meant to mean??
> 
> Your speedo shows **** all at the moment, so feel free to explain why I'm a time waster and why you think you can convert any speedo.
> 
> ...


No directly harrasment but J and UK spec is same if you have deleted the speed limiter.except satnav.

My MFD is showing the speed so what matters?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

My two penneth would be :
A UK car will hold its value more and be covered by a warranty and be more "sellable" when its time to get rid.
99% of the UK cars will have the higher resolution screen with Sat Nav and UK suspension.
With your £40k you are nearly there. For example I have just seen a 59 plate UK satnav car with 7k miles for circa £49k. If your adamant in getting one have you looked at finance for the last bit you dont have. 
It took me 2 months to find the "right" car for me but I was fussy about colour and trim. Now you`ve driven one you will want one I`m sure. Good luck with the search


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> My two penneth would be :
> A UK car will hold its value more and be covered by a warranty and be more "sellable" when its time to get rid.
> 99% of the UK cars will have the higher resolution screen with Sat Nav and UK suspension.
> With your £40k you are nearly there. For example I have just seen a 59 plate UK satnav car with 7k miles for circa £49k. If your adamant in getting one have you looked at finance for the last bit you dont have.
> It took me 2 months to find the "right" car for me but I was fussy about colour and trim. Now you`ve driven one you will want one I`m sure. Good luck with the search


J spec and UK spec is only a difference of 3K.

Look on Auto Trader UK - Used cars for sale


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

enshiu said:


> J spec and UK spec is only a difference of 3K.
> 
> Look on Auto Trader UK - Used cars for sale


£3k for warranty , recovery , better trim level , no limiter , satnav , known history and a working radio is worth it in my book.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> £3k for warranty , recovery , better trim level , no limiter , satnav , known history and a working radio is worth it in my book.



I still got warranty on my 08 model how?

previous owner had warranty since new from Exeter and was imported by JAP performance.

Warranty is worldwide right?


----------



## vxrcourt3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi welcome am newbie too..


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

enshiu said:


> I still got warranty on my 08 model how?
> 
> previous owner had warranty since new from Exeter and was imported by JAP performance.
> 
> Warranty is worldwide right?


Yeh right i can see HPC's changing your transmission under warranty on your jdm :wavey:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I have never used the LC once and AFAIK the previous owner either. Proved my HPC Exeter.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

i dont think you understand bud,in the UK a JDM does not have any warranty through nissan.Please tell me you havnt bought the car thinking it has?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Because they have all services and warranty through done exeter called them last and said only if you have not used the VDC off we will replace your TM if needed. 
I drive on the road like a slowpoke and only use the car on racetracks fast so I said no.
My transmission already has upgraded clutch and 1st gear shaft and gear replacement done by a skyline mechanic who has done this for many years.


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

enshiu said:


> Because they have all services and warranty through done exeter called them last and said only if you have not used the VDC off we will replace your TM if needed.
> I drive on the road like a slowpoke and only use the car on racetracks fast so I said no.
> My transmission already has upgraded clutch and 1st gear shaft and gear replacement done by a skyline mechanic who has done this for many years.


So your Exeter buddy will still replaced your TM if it goes pop eventhough you have upgraded the TM by the others???


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

only swap with revised one not NEW of course 
why would I choose a gearbox with 1st gear failure?


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

wow this is big news for everyone,according to Enshiu you can buy a jdm gtr and as long as its serviced through a hpc nissan will warranty it.
Either you are a fantasist or you have a vvery unique jdm.


----------

